# new to us jetter



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I just got a used jetter..its a US brand...not sure the model cant find it on it has only 216 hrs on it and its a 2001. It was left outside and here in Az it wears on the decals. What i was wondering..What heads should i consider buying for it. It has two right now and they are just the one forward four back and four back without the forward. I will have to change the hose as its outer case is coming apart. Its not leaking any oil or any other fluids.. Used it on a job before i got it and it seems like its a good machine and had no issues at all. Hopefully i lucked out and got a good deal .


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it a 4018 300 gal unit?


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

could be!! it has a 300 gallong tank.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

You need to call US Jetting and they will be able to determine which unit you have, because you need to know the PSi and the GPM to purchase the right nozzles. Once you have that you will probably want a 1/2" warthog nozzle and maybe a few others depending on the jobs you will be doing like a flusher for grease or large culverts etc.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Warthog for sure. Some say Root Ranger, but Warthog is where it's at.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

Will said:


> Warthog for sure. Some say Root Ranger, but Warthog is where it's at.


true!

mine's an animal! got a new 3/8" hose setup coming w/ a jumper reel and all. :thumbsup:


----------

